# What will Ollie look like when he grows up?!



## Ollie2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi All

I just bought a beautiful little guy called Ollie and I'm wondering what he's likely to look like when he grows up a bit.

Does anyone have a dog that looked similar as a pup?

His mum is a cocker spaniel and his dad is a toy poodle- here's a link to his photo-
http://www.donedeal.ie/donedeal/classifieds/viewFullPhoto.jsp?cid=10123976&ad=3037557&s3=true

Thanks!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, 
I was following that ad on done deal, 
Is that where u got Ollie from? 
Tilly my girl is the same cross, 
Ollie may look something similar. 

Jean x 











Jeanie x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They both look lovely.... what ever he looks like you wont care you'll love him by then x


----------



## Ollie2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi thanks so much for replying! Yes that's where I got him, didn't realise you were Ire aswell! I now have to ban myself from donedeal because the temptation to buy puppies is too much!
Tilly is beautiful, they are really lovely dogs. I've always had retrievers and labs but I wanted a smaller breed. I must say Tilly is a bit bigger than I would've expected Olly to get!! Nice size though, more mid-size dog than small dog?


----------



## Ollie2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> They both look lovely.... what ever he looks like you wont care you'll love him by then x


Oh I love him already!! I just want to be prepared in case he is going to grow bigger than expected and I'm also curious- I was told he would grow to between 10 and 15 inches but most of the dogs on this site look a tad bigger than that! Is Wilf the same size as a cocker spaniel would you say?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes I would say so, its strange how some toy crosses end up quite dinky and some are a very similar size to the miniture cross which both Wilf and Mableare. Mine are both just under "4 cans" tall.... theres a thread where people measured their dogs in cans I'l have a look for it... its a great measure x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3021&highlight=tall 
Wilf is about "4 cans " tall Mable is ever so slightly smaller, hope this thread helps, its interesting to see the differences ... even though my photos never made it off the camera, computer skills are rubbish x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ollie2012 said:


> Hi thanks so much for replying! Yes that's where I got him, didn't realise you were Ire aswell! I now have to ban myself from donedeal because the temptation to buy puppies is too much!
> Tilly is beautiful, they are really lovely dogs. I've always had retrievers and labs but I wanted a smaller breed. I must say Tilly is a bit bigger than I would've expected Olly to get!! Nice size though, more mid-size dog than small dog?


I actually made a mistake. SORRY, 
Tilly is mixed with a miniature poodle, 
At the mo she is 5and a half months old and is 15" high, 
She also weighs 9kgs, 

Ollie is so cute, maybe he will be a bit smaller as mixed with a toy poodle, 
Did u see the parents.... 

Ya im in Cork in Ireland, have only met one other Cockapoo here, 
Maybe we"re starting a trend, ha ha 


Jeanie x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

My girls are both miniature poodle crosses, BUT my Izzie fully grown is only 14.5 inches to her shoulders, so she seems to be slightly on the smaller side for the miniature poodle x show cocker cross, I'll attach a picture to show you her size (and one as a pup so you can compare)  Poppy isn't fully grown yet I don't think, she's only 6 months, but she seems like she's going to end up about the same size as Izzie 

Izzie as a Puppy (2 months)








Izzie about 14 months old.









This is one to show you Poppy is catching Izzie up now  16 months & 5 months


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Tilly is gorgeous, such a lovely face. You'll love her no matter what size she ends up


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Tilly is gorgeous, such a lovely face. You'll love her no matter what size she ends up


Awh, thanks your dead right, 
She could be the size of a horse now and it wouldn't bother me, 
Well come to think of it, it will prob bother the neighbours 😄😄😄😱


Jeanie x


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi love your puppies ! I'm from Ireland also, Waterford


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Mouse said:


> Hi love your puppies ! I'm from Ireland also, Waterford


Oh are you, 
Did u buy your cockapoo in Ireland,


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

yes just outside Wicklow


----------



## Ollie2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3021&highlight=tall
> Wilf is about "4 cans " tall Mable is ever so slightly smaller, hope this thread helps, its interesting to see the differences ... even though my photos never made it off the camera, computer skills are rubbish x


Thanks for that! I'm so excited can't wait to get him settled in his new home!


----------



## Ollie2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

Jeanie said:


> I actually made a mistake. SORRY,
> Tilly is mixed with a miniature poodle,
> At the mo she is 5and a half months old and is 15" high,
> She also weighs 9kgs,
> ...


I haven't seen the parents yet Jeanie but I will probably see the mother when I go to collect him. I'm amazed at how different all the cockapoos on this site look- all lovely dogs though. I'm very excited!! Thanks for info will post a pic when he gets here!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

A great selection of cockapoos and changing coats here which may help  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/the-changing-coats-of-cockapoos/

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/cockapoo-coat-colour-catalogue/

Ollie is very cute


----------



## Ollie2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Laura, your guys are lovely! I guess he might grow to a mid-size dog so, it will be interesting to see. My last dog whom I absolutely adored was a gentle giant so Ollie will seem small after him (unless he's secretly crossed with an irish wolfhound!)


----------



## Ollie2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

JoJo said:


> A great selection of cockapoos and changing coats here which may help
> 
> http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/the-changing-coats-of-cockapoos/
> 
> ...


Oh WOW those pics are stunning. They are such beautiful dogs, and they have really great faces, full of character. They look like they might start talking to you!!
Thanks so much.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You're more than welcome .. some info in the Puppy Care section too .. which may be useful to any new cockapoo puppy owners .. I created this section ready for my own puppy owners   

You will love owing a cockapoo.. such fun characters and loving dogs  you cant beat a cockapoo cuddle lol ....


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Mouse said:


> yes just outside Wicklow


OMG😱😱😱
Are u serious, 
Me to, how old Is ur puppy? 

Maybe they're related 😄😄😄


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooo will be great if they are related and you can meet up for puppy socialing and fun walks ... sounds fab x x


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Such a little cutie what everyone says is right you wont help but fall in love with her xx


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ollie is gorgeous. He's going to be a handsome chap whatever he looks like. Maybe he'll look the same but bigger.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> OMG😱😱😱
> Are u serious,
> Me to, how old Is ur puppy?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Mouse said:


> Jeanie said:
> 
> 
> > OMG😱😱😱
> ...


----------



## Kerrye227 (Sep 23, 2013)

Got my pup from waterford in May, would love to find
My dogs brothers and sisters


----------

